# slurry/lees floating in SP



## RotGut76 (Aug 4, 2014)

I did my first racking of SP. I added the Kmeta and sorbate. I let it sit overnight before adding the clearing agent and I found little balls of what looks like yeast sediment or slurry floating at the top of the carboy. 

I tapped the walls of the carboy and gave it a little shake and most of it fell to the bottom.

I added the clearing agent as per instructions and the wine is clearing very quickly but there are still a few balls of sediment at the top. 

I'm assuming I can remove them during the next racking but I'm curious why this happened and if it has or will negatively effect the batch.


----------



## Arne (Aug 11, 2014)

My guess and it is only a guess, you wound up with some co2 trapped in the lees. When you disturbed them, they floated up. I would rack them off and forget about them. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 11, 2014)

No worries. Could be co2 lifting sediment, piece of lemon pulp, sorbate that didn't immediately dissolve etc. get it next time is right. 

I allow 6 weeks to clear. Most allow 4 weeks. Your choice.


----------



## GaDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

It is probably c02. If it is it's not a big deal, but your wine is not degassed.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

